# Got Some New Plant At The Auction Today.



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

As the title says. I will post pics here in a few of them. I will need some advice on placement from the pros.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

These was my purchases for today.. Where should i put them in the tank??


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

lo4life said:


> View attachment 192386
> 
> 
> View attachment 192392
> ...


lets see the tank


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I just threw them in there till i know what they are.. Have been doin some researching and i know what a couple of them are.. Once i know what they are and how big they will get i will do some rearranging..


----------

